# Anyone here have the VS paddle shift?



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

Anyone here have it? I am going into the dealership tomorrow to buy this 540iAT, it has M-sport, electric seats, sun blinds, and steptronic. My car which is manual is going to my brother, I love shifting, but the v8 and the fact that the touring is so unique here, it over comes having a manual. My question is, those of you that have this retrofit done, does the car shift any faster, or is it still the same speed? I've test driven it, and it seemed a bit slow to shift when in manual mode, would tranny software some what speed up the shifts. I know its no smg, but I would like for it to shift a bit quicker. I will post pics tomorrow, if negotiations go well.

btw, are there any e39 specific forums out there, kinda of like e46fanatics? I know of bimmerforums, bimmerfest, m5board, dtmpower, and roadfly. Are there any out there just for the e39?



Thanks,
-Pearson


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

zerofighter said:


> btw, are there any e39 specific forums out there, kinda of like e46fanatics? I know of bimmerforums, bimmerfest, m5board, dtmpower, and roadfly. Are there any out there just for the e39?
> 
> Thanks,
> -Pearson


Check this out!!!

Type in http://www.e39fanatics.com to your browser...


----------



## zerofighter (Aug 23, 2003)

Nice! 

But what I meant was, is there any model specific forums _like_ e46fanatics?


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

zerofighter,

the kit will only work on certain E39 models. If you PM me the last 7 VIN, I can check it out for you.

Wrt to improvement, your gear shift physical interaction is improved. The Dinan tranny s/w will quickern the shift times, always start in 1st gear when in D-mode and eliminate auto-redline upshift.


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

i would like to see what you guys are talking about.. sounds very interesting.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

zerofighter said:


> Anyone here have it? I am going into the dealership tomorrow to buy this 540iAT, it has M-sport, electric seats, sun blinds, and steptronic. My car which is manual is going to my brother, I love shifting, but the v8 and the fact that the touring is so unique here, it over comes having a manual. My question is, those of you that have this retrofit done, does the car shift any faster, or is it still the same speed? I've test driven it, and it seemed a bit slow to shift when in manual mode, would tranny software some what speed up the shifts. I know its no smg, but I would like for it to shift a bit quicker. I will post pics tomorrow, if negotiations go well.


I have it on an E46 325xiT, so I can comment on some of your questions. I installed it in early 2003. I don't use it when I'm in "driving to get groceries" mode, but when I drive cross-country to places like in the attached photo, it is fantastic! The actual shifting speed (between when the transmission gets the "please shift" signal and when it actually shifts) is unchanged, but due to the shorter throw of the paddles and the fact your hands are right there, it feels faster. Dinan makes software upgrades for the transmission which will speed up shifting somewhat. I hope this helps - let me know if you have any more questions.


----------

